

Would you hire me with this resume? - gregorym

Hi,<p>I am moving to SF soon and would really appreciate any feedback on my resume before sending it to startups.<p>Downloadable here: https://github.com/gregorym/gregorym.github.com/blob/master/gregory_marcilhacy_resume.pdf?raw=true<p>thanks
======
GiraffeNecktie
It could use a bit of an edit for English usage:

during 2 years > over two years

Projects versioning using > Version control using

involded > involved

parternship > partnership

Leading developer > Lead developer

that enable you to add description > that enable you to add a description

There are a few other minor things, mostly capital letters, that could be
cleaned up as well but most people won't notice them.

Otherwise, I can't tell whether or not it's a good resume (I'm an editor, not
a developer)

~~~
chmielewski
_during 2 years > over two years_

Shouldn't all numbers less than 10 be written out as one, two, etc?

[http://www.ehow.com/how_5083296_write-numbers-using-apa-
guid...](http://www.ehow.com/how_5083296_write-numbers-using-apa-
guidelines.html)

~~~
gregorym
Thanks for your feedback.

